# what age is right?



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Pixel is 6 months old and her hair is getting quite long now and is beginning to cover her eyes. My hubby thinks we should get her clipped but I am worried she's too young. My friend said they hoist them up and I am a bit worried this will freak her out too much. 

But I can see the adventages of having a shorter coat now winter is coming.

What age is right?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we had a wee 4 or 5 month olf cockapoo in for grooming the other day. 

groomers tend to use grooming noos whicj stops the dog jumping off the table and hurting themselves. a belly strap can be used if they dont want to stand but you need to gerr the their legs etc. 

i took delta up for ger first bath at my work at about 4 months, then again at 6 months then her fist clip at 8-9 months. 


you can do wee bits at home if your not reddy for a propper clip yet. trim her eyes and round her bum, also round her paw pads. that way she can see propperly, you dont need to worry about poo getting caught up in ger fur, and she wons slide about on the laminet frloor and her feet will dry quicker.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho will be 6 months old this Sunday and he is getting a clip on Wednesday as he's pretty much blind now! He keeps walking into walls. I've tried clipping around the eyes myself but he always looks stupid afterwards! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You could always trim the eyebrows yourself. One of you hold Cleo and the other do the trimming, a comb will help.

Millie was first groomed at 15 weeks, I was a bit over keen to introduce her to as many experiences at an early age.

Since then she has been twice more, she's now 9 1/2 months old and getting groomed again tomorrow. Her fur is quite long about 4" long and eyebrows are really getting in her eyes.

The other alternative is, is to ask the groomer just to do a little groom. ie eyebrows, around bum, feet, beard etc and leave the main body and legs alone.

If she can't see too well because of the fur its only fair to cut it back a bit.

Just find a groomer you are happy with and then all will be fine.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

You could always go for just a face trim for now if you prefer to hold out a little longer.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent had 2 huge curls right in front of each eye. We asked the vet about it and he said it was ok to CAREFULLY trim them down so he can see. Vincent seemed happier once we'd done it.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara's hair curls at the bridge of her nose and starts to cover her eyes so Derek just held her head while I snipped carefully and quickly!!! I'm looking forward to her having the shaggy look so want her fur to grow for a while. Xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Cara's hair curls at the bridge of her nose and starts to cover her eyes so Derek just held her head while I snipped carefully and quickly!!! I'm looking forward to her having the shaggy look so want her fur to grow for a while. Xx


oh your going to have fun, he coat is going to become troublesome just as the snow hits, Delta was the exact same. lol snow +puppy coat change = stressed puppy mum lol


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Aw. Well we took the plunge and got pixel clipped this weekend. We went to the groomers on the off chance and they managed to fit her in. I was a bit nervous about this and it felt sad walking homd without her. We had to leave her there a couple of hours as the were packed. When we went to collect her she had been fine. 

So glad we did it as she looks fab and it shows how much she needed to be done. She s much tidier and looks more puppy like now her hair is short. We won t let her get that long again. We ll be using them again and it goes to show what a happy go lucky puppy dhe is.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> oh your going to have fun, he coat is going to become troublesome just as the snow hits, Delta was the exact same. lol snow +puppy coat change = stressed puppy mum lol


That's why she's getting trained to stand well on the utility sink/bench our walkies are already getting muddy regularly. Maybe OH might consider leg earners after he experiences the first snow this year then they can be nice girly ones. Xx


----------

